# Keep the bull redfish alive



## LocalMark (Oct 19, 2015)

The Bull red run is the result of our brood stock moving into the Bay to spawn; It’s an exciting time of year and a lot of fun is to be had. Handling these fish with care will help insure their health so we have a good hatch.

Their eggs float throughout our upper bay system and provide us with great inshore fishing. Wearing these fish out in the process of catching, and then hanging them from a Boca Grip for a prolonged period to take a picture is sure fire way to damage or kill these fish.

Keep the fish in the water until you are ready to snap the pic, support the stomach area with your other hand, and get the fish back into the water as quickly as possible. Move the fish through the water washing water into their mouth and through the gills until the fish is capable of swimming away and not going belly up 20ft off the boat.

Below are just a few examples I pulled off the web. I hope you will read this post in the helpful spirit it is intended, just making a post in the hopes of helping to maintain our fishery so the fish are around for future generations.


----------



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

*thanks*

Good Post, great info


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I got called out on this same issue a few years back and I appreciate the input and knowledge.

We need to preserve our resources.


----------



## Billiam (Aug 31, 2015)

Preach it! I also think it's a good practice for a boat to only catch a couple, get your pics, and then let them be. Bulls are getting more and more pressure every year.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Good Post... Glad I was in shorts. Took a minute or two to revive this guy and send him on his way.... It's a good feeling to see them gracefully glide away...


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Glad there are other mindful anglers out there.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Well I will pile on since the replies are all positive. Why do so many anglers feel the need to take pictures, if it's not for dinner de hook in the water and send it on its way, if its table fare then shoot away.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

tbaxl said:


> Well I will pile on since the replies are all positive. Why do so many anglers feel the need to take pictures, if it's not for dinner de hook in the water and send it on its way, if its table fare then shoot away.



To give the folks at my funeral a slideshow so they wont leave after the obligatory signing of the guestbook???..................
Why do people take photos of anything for that matter???



.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

tbaxl said:


> Well I will pile on since the replies are all positive. Why do so many anglers feel the need to take pictures, if it's not for dinner de hook in the water and send it on its way, if its table fare then shoot away.


Because you can't keep em, mount em and hang em on the wall.


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

tbaxl said:


> Well I will pile on since the replies are all positive. Why do so many anglers feel the need to take pictures, if it's not for dinner de hook in the water and send it on its way, if its table fare then shoot away.


Because a lot of people need various re-assurances to feel any sort of self-esteem or normalcy.


----------



## LocalMark (Oct 19, 2015)

tbaxl said:


> Well I will pile on since the replies are all positive. Why do so many anglers feel the need to take pictures, if it's not for dinner de hook in the water and send it on its way, if its table fare then shoot away.


Because it is part of the fun, and handling the fish properly is part of the mitigation process. For example, I am sure the clients on Charters like the pics so they can share with their friends when they get home.

However, the Charter Guides have a responsibility to educate their clients on the process and exercise those practices as well, unfortunately not all do!

We have some beautiful waterways, let's protect them and our fishery!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

tbaxl said:


> Well I will pile on since the replies are all positive. Why do so many anglers feel the need to take pictures, if it's not for dinner de hook in the water and send it on its way, if its table fare then shoot away.


I'm sure you haven't taken any pictures of any weddings, parties, kids baseball games, graduations, or family gatherings, right? I mean why would you do that?


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

Good post! I believe some of the attitude has left the arena! Pet peeve of mine for sometime. 
Usually a statement about well then why aren't I seeing a bunch of dead Reds floating in the bay with an implied you're an AH?
Hope all the Charter guys read this and pass it on to clients that can go along way!!
Most just don't know and if a captain does it well ghee it must be fine :yes:.
On a side note when resuscitating, a back and forth movement causing water to come through the gills in reverse is not beneficial either.

PS we need pics because without them it didn't happen.


----------

